

How to Teach a Child to Argue - ed
http://inpraiseofargument.squarespace.com/teach-a-kid-to-argue/

======
ColinWright
There was significant discussion when this was submitted four years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=632518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=632518)

It includes both unalloyed praise and contemptuous criticism - interesting to
see the subject debated.

